# Original? Triplex Swiss Military Bicycle War Time May 5 1941



## miller32 (Oct 6, 2012)

I just picked this bike up today and what a find!!!!  I could not pass this up.  Went bike hunting today and this is what we came up with.  It appears to be an original Swiss Military Bike.  Everything has matching markings.  I know nothing about these bikes.  So any and all information anyone can give me would be much appreciated.  Please let me know if this is original.  I took some detailed pictures so you can see most everything.  There is even a yellow stamp inside the rear fender that say 5 May 1941.  Ahead of time...thanks for any info anyone can give.  Plus....if anyone knows value...that would be appreciated too.

There is a picture of the stamp inside the rear fender....I will try to take better pictures later....put it is for sure stamped with 5 May 1941


----------



## miller32 (Oct 6, 2012)

More pics...


----------



## miller32 (Oct 6, 2012)

More pics....


----------



## miller32 (Oct 6, 2012)

Even more....


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Oct 6, 2012)

*militarvelo*

Congrats on your new militarvelo.

You get a lot of bike for your money with a militarvelo.

I did a basic page on this bike here -

http://bsamuseum.wordpress.com/1952-condor-militarvelo-mo5/

so you can see the accessories you are missing on yours.

You can usually pick one up for around $500 without the central saddle bag, more if it has that (the central saddle bags can sometimes sell for that price on their own).

You can buy retro accessories on the internet. 

The bikes are also advertised at high prices by a few dealers who specialise in them. There are quite a lot of them around as they were used for a long time by the Swiss before being sold off.

Hope that helps

Colin


----------

